# STUDY PERMITS FOR MINORS WHOSE PARENTS ARE PRP HOLDERS



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

Greetings to you all. I am wondering if someone could assist me with information here. Is it possible for minors to apply for study visa while they are on visitors Permits. Children under the age of 18, whose parents are on Permanent Residence. What is your opinion?.Those who had the same experience, kindly assist.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Eusoph SA said:


> Greetings to you all. I am wondering if someone could assist me with information here. Is it possible for minors to apply for study visa while they are on visitors Permits. Children under the age of 18, whose parents are on Permanent Residence. What is your opinion?.Those who had the same experience, kindly assist.


Yes its possible. The fact of that the parents are permanent residence has no bearing on the study visa. The children just need to fulfill the requirements of a study visa such as medical aid, letters from school etc. And ofcoz who ever they are living with in the country need to be legal.


----------



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

jollem said:


> Yes its possible. The fact of that the parents are permanent residence has no bearing on the study visa. The children just need to fulfill the requirements of a study visa such as medical aid, letters from school etc. And ofcoz who ever they are living with in the country need to be legal.


Thank you so much for your insight. We have been waiting for the outcome for 55 working days now without an feedback. How long does this category normally take?


----------



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

Eusoph SA said:


> Thank you so much for your insight. We have been waiting for the outcome for 55 working days now without an feedback. How long does this category normally take?


YES, the outcome has just been dispatched from VFS centre to VFC, it took exactly 60 working days from the date the application was received at DHA


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Eusoph SA said:


> YES, the outcome has just been dispatched from VFS centre to VFC, it took exactly 60 working days from the date the application was received at DHA


 Congrats. Let us know once you have collected the outcome.


----------



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

jollem said:


> Congrats. Let us know once you have collected the outcome.


Good day. Thanks very much for giving me assurance and hope. I have collected the outcome. It is positive.


----------

